# Thompsons Water Seal



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

If you own it I would think about it. But to buy it I would pick something else. Most of Thompsons Water Seal is one step from junk. It is mainly a thinner, wax and some pigment most likey or in the old days it was. The words from my paint REP. Flood has some good products. If you have money to burn Sikkens is a great product at $65.00+ The flood is a latex good to go right away. The sikken is oil base just as long as you do it and give it a week or so to dry you will be ok To do it right it needs 3 coats
David 
Davids Painting and wallcover


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

I wouldnt use Thompson water seal, it has a strong smell that sticks around for along time! Unless they make it differently these days!


----------



## PeteS (May 1, 2010)

I used it on 3 hives with landing boards and I like it. They look good and the bees don't seem to mind it. They have made it thru the winter thus far. I even recoated the outside while they were flying last fall and they were nice and calm.:thumbsup:
Goodluck!
Pete


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

My-smokepole said:


> If you own it I would think about it. But to buy it I would pick something else. Most of Thompsons Water Seal is one step from junk. It is mainly a thinner, wax and some pigment most likey or in the old days it was. The words from my paint REP. Flood has some good products. If you have money to burn Sikkens is a great product at $65.00+ The flood is a latex good to go right away. The sikken is oil base just as long as you do it and give it a week or so to dry you will be ok To do it right it needs 3 coats
> David
> Davids Painting and wallcover



Flood UV beats Thompsons hands down. I have over 500 sf of deck space that I have built over the years and gave up on Thompsons long ago.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

My-smokepole said:


> If you own it I would think about it. But to buy it I would pick something else. Most of Thompsons Water Seal is one step from junk. It is mainly a thinner, wax and some pigment most likey or in the old days it was. The words from my paint REP. Flood has some good products. If you have money to burn Sikkens is a great product at $65.00+ The flood is a latex good to go right away. The sikken is oil base just as long as you do it and give it a week or so to dry you will be ok To do it right it needs 3 coats
> David
> Davids Painting and wallcover


Thanks. I do already have a couple of gallons of it is the reason I asked. 



honeybeekeeper said:


> I wouldnt use Thompson water seal, it has a strong smell that sticks around for along time! Unless they make it differently these days!


I used it on a deck and gazebo last year and it didn't smell after maybe a week. Not sure if the formula is changed though.



PeteS said:


> I used it on 3 hives with landing boards and I like it. They look good and the bees don't seem to mind it. They have made it thru the winter thus far. I even recoated the outside while they were flying last fall and they were nice and calm.:thumbsup:
> Goodluck!
> Pete


If I may ask how many coats did you apply? Did you notice the smell hanging around a long time? I'm guessing we're closer to our hives versus the deck and gazebo I applied it to so maybe it's more noticeable.



Nabber86 said:


> Flood UV beats Thompsons hands down. I have over 500 sf of deck space that I have built over the years and gave up on Thompsons long ago.


Thanks. 

I asked because I hate wasting things. I can keep it around until I need it but like the results I got with it last year. It's pretty nice to just apply the desired amount of coats and not have to worry about applying something else after it dries. Just didn't want to use it if it would harm the colony.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I used it on some of my nucs. Haven't had any trouble with it, but it doesn't appear to hold up well. They look like they need to be recoated. The hives we used deck stain on still look good.


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

If it doesnt smell and others have tried it successfully then i say try it out! Another thing is how long will it last before you have to apply another coat?? I would use something that would last along time!


----------



## JRH (Dec 30, 2010)

Like you, I had some leftover Thompson's Water Seal and tried it on a few hive bodies. Now, a couple of years later, the Thompson's boxes are almost back to their original light color and water no longer beads up on them.

I liked the look of the wood grain, though. So I tried a mixture of 2:1 Boiled Linseed Oil and Turpentine. That works! Those boxes are still a nice dark color, with the wood still beading up water like the hood on your car after you wax it! Try two coats. Just paint it on.

Linseed oil and turpentine are the basic ingredients of oil paint.


----------



## JRH (Dec 30, 2010)

Stephen said:


> I asked because I hate wasting things.


Go ahead and substitute the Thompson's for the turpentine in your mix with linseed oil.


----------

